# unread PMs



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I have heard that some on here don't get a popup telling them they have a PM. Poss a popup blocker but I suspect something else is a miss.

There are a number of unread ie still in my out box all dating from last month. The following have PMs from me still waiting to be read. Myabe they are just trying to tell me something. 

cults.
coupe_mania29 2 posts.
KJbarbe.
b19rak.

:? :? :? :?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I think all this means is that the recipient has not yet opened your PM. When he does, it will disappear from your out box. I've just received a reply from MikeyB from last month. He has a Subaru so he probably does not frequent the TT forum as often as he used to.

Joe


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TTCool said:


> I think all this means is that the recipient has not yet opened your PM. When he does, it will disappear from your out box. I've just received a reply from MikeyB from last month. He has a Subaru so he probably does not frequent the TT forum as often as he used to.
> 
> Joe


Yep I know this however a member on here was saying he wasnt getting notification when he had a PM ie a popup. If its happening to one then ....:?


----------



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

Les mate, go into your Profile (at the top of the screen) and there is an option to enable/disable the pop up

"Pop up window on new Private Message"

Some Anti Virus software will however not let pop up windows appear depending on how it's set up.

Oh - and change that avatar...it's horrible! :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

rballtt said:


> Les mate, go into your Profile (at the top of the screen) and there is an option to enable/disable the pop up
> 
> "Pop up window on new Private Message"
> 
> ...


Nooo I am getting my pop up window OK. :roll: 
As for my avatar well :wink: BTW did you know Liverpool have won the Champions league/ European cup 5 thats F I V E times more than all the London clubs put together even with all their buying power. :lol: Somethings money just can't buy M8 like CLASS, HISTORY and RESPECT out there :-* Well you started it :lol:


----------



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

les said:


> rballtt said:
> 
> 
> > Les mate, go into your Profile (at the top of the screen) and there is an option to enable/disable the pop up
> ...


I only live in London for work..I'm a northern boy and aseason ticket holder at the Theatre of Dreams.. before you start on southerners and united, I've only lived down here for 10 months.

TOP OF THE LEAGUE

Oh 2 - 0..that's T W O - N O T H I N G :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

rballtt said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > rballtt said:
> ...


5 thats F I V E is a BIGGER number than 2 thats two I beleive  
I see you have moved south, you must have been very lonely up North as a manc supporter :lol: As for the theatre of dreams ... Dream on boy.

BTW next time you are up North why not visit Anfield? The European cup you won in 1999 is on permanent display there. :-*

PS We finished top of our group with a match to spare to. :wink:


----------



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

les said:


> rballtt said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


Blah Blah Blah...Stop living in the past!! It's 2006 :wink: :wink:

The importance is the present where we are top of the league by 6 points and on course to win yet another Premiership Title...not really sure what that is now do you? It's the one we've one EIGHT times (that would be larger than the 0 you've won it :? :?

I do concur about the amount of us down south..tut tut.. :roll:

The 2 - 0 ref was in reference to your recent "visit" to Old Trafford...how I laughed and laughed...


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

5 refers to the BIG one and theres plenty of time for you to slip up yet M8 in the prem. You have won nowt yet and a few seasons since you won the prem to. Oh yeah you won the ermm micky mouse cup last year I nearly forgot :roll: You know I think the mancs bottle has gone re the champions league you aint there yet, where as we are. 

LFC the most honours won out of any English club and we have won lots in recent seasons. Your lot even managed to rubbish the greatest domestic cup competion in the world not so long ago with ya big headed tornament in Brazil you failed to do owt in not so long ago. :evil:

Anyway off topic, but go on then have the last word ... for the mo :wink:


----------



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

[smiley=zzz.gif] Same old Scousers..... [smiley=zzz.gif]

We'll be through come Wednesday night! :lol: :lol:

I was there in 99 and will be there again in 2007 to see us complete our Treble Winning Season...and yes, we did it properly! :wink:

Glad to see you can win away as well...that holds quite important in a league competition but then again what do you expect with a Pornstar as a striker! :lol:

wait, wait, wait, wait...won LOTS you say??? Fair enough, I'll give you the Champions League but what else? Oh...that Mickey Mouse Cup you lot one a couple years ago...so that counts? Let's not start comparing who won what in RECENT seasons beacuse you know you do not compare!!!!   

Oh all in good fun eh Les!!! :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Oh I could weigh in here but I wont ..we won a trebble 2 seasons ago M8 OOps I said you could have the last word but you took liberties. Enough already. Good luck Wed's we at least dont need any we are through nicely thank you. :wink:


----------



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

les said:


> Oh yeah you won the ermm micky mouse cup last year I nearly forgot


You've not won the PROPER Treble have you? Thought the League Cup was a Mickey mouse competition?

Game over now...back to TT's mate! The Manc - Scouse argument can go on forever!!


----------

